# MFS last question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

for 2018 when I filed MFS I put NRE in the spouse block. Do the same this year or has that changed.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

berniej said:


> for 2018 when I filed MFS I put NRE in the spouse block. Do the same this year or has that changed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bernie McKenna


If you're filing on paper, yes - you can put NRA in the spouse block. If you're attempting to e-file that may not work. The IRS e-filing system doesn't seem to accept that approach.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks I'll do it so.

Thanks

Bernie McKenna


----------

